# Prat,Skill or both



## cockney123 (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Prat!!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Why was the last thread closed and this one opened or is my phone dieing? 

Prat but that's not the first word that springs to mind...

There's a time and place for that sort of stuff.


----------



## cockney123 (Dec 28, 2010)

I'd put it in wrong section and they closed it


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

He's definitely got skill and can handle a car, but he's still a prat and will have a serious accident or kill someone one day and he'll have to live with that, unfortunately so will anyone else involved.

The drift starting at 4.57 is epic


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Biggest prat going.


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

both, total prat for endagering other lives but gotta admit he's got some skills, would make an awesome getaway driver

theres a group of folk including this chap that have been doing this, apparently most have lost their licences since this video

who would be stupid enough to leave their plates on their car when filming


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

I cant be the only one watching who hoped he ended up by grazing the entire side on the barriers.........surely.........prat!


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Chris 9-5 said:


> I cant be the only one watching who hoped he ended up by grazing the entire side on the barriers.........surely.........prat!


I was more surprised he didn't rather than hoping, he surely has at some point though

And agree with above he would be a awesome getaway driver


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

He needs more steering lock!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Tank. said:


> both, total prat for endagering other lives but gotta admit he's got some skills, would make an awesome getaway driver
> 
> theres a group of folk including this chap that have been doing this, apparently most have lost their licences since this video
> 
> *who would be stupid enough to leave their plates on their car when filming*


For all we know , it could have been being filmed for a feature movie?
Other than that I cannot see the point of the video.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

This is all I loathe about YouTube, Facebook etc, it encourages morons like this to commit life threatening criminal acts purely for their over inflated egos.

Is this in Russia?


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

PRAT , skill shouldnt come into it when he's putting the lives of pedestrians and other road users at risk , this sh*t should be kept on a track not on public roads , i just hope when he dies doing silly crap like this that he doesnt take anyone else with him


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Prat but obviously a talented one


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2013)

Seen this on FB. The guy has tremendous skill but, a big but, he's a loony for driving like that when there is so many cars and pedestrians about. The M5 is getting some abuse tho!!


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Was VERY close to getting hit by a few car.

Utter bellend
Kinda wish that he went through the barriers


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Still an enjoyable video to watch though


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

AaronGTi said:


> Still an enjoyable video to watch though


I didn't waste 8 minutes of my life, skipped a lot of it.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Both ..


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Complete and utter . So many people's lives put at risk and a nice old skool car abussed at the same time. On a private road yes but a public road a BIG NO!!.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

before commenting on skill consider this : your walking along with you baby son or daughter and this guy comes screetching round the bend sideways and comes withing 2 ft of your kid , now what would your first and only thought be ???? would it be "wow that guy can drive" or "great skills mate" , i doubt it , it would more likely be "you  idiot" and you want to kill him 

dont get me wrong i love drifting and watching it but theres a time and place for that sort of driving and its NOT ON A PUBLIC ROAD!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

CTR De said:


> theres a time and place for that sort of driving and its NOT ON A PUBLIC ROAD!!!!!!!!


This goes without saying.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

OK, so he can go sideways in a rear wheel drive car, I'm not massively into drifting but to some its very impressive and equals a fair bit of car control.

Driving like that on a public road equates to him being a [email protected] though!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

parts of me thinks that video is either staged or fake. I cant work out the exterior camera yet but the one on the inside looks almost like a video in front of the car. It looks like a different picture quality inside the car to outside the windows. 

How the hell were the police not alerted? I don't know many towns in the UK that would have let that go on for 8 minutes, possibly longer if it has been edited etc.


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

complete five knuckle shuffler ! only watched a minute and had seen more than enough , is the sort of idiot who would then blame the person they hit or kill , maybe i am over reacting but thats probably cause i have been stuck home for over 5 weeks unwell after some one drove straight into the back of me without even braking ! the first i knew about it was when i woke up and a fireman was holding my head so i can breath ! i dont have a problem with people driving mad , thats what race tracks and track days are for !


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Prat, m5s are high powered stable drifters, anyone could get to that skill level with a bit regular practice, its a miracle how he didnt kill anyone


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Prat.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

durmz said:


> Prat, m5s are high powered stable drifters, anyone could get to that skill level with a bit regular practice, its a miracle how he didnt kill anyone


Yeah anyone ok


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Guitarjon said:


> *parts of me thinks that video is either staged or fake.* I cant work out the exterior camera yet but the one on the inside looks almost like a video in front of the car. It looks like a different picture quality inside the car to outside the windows.
> 
> How the hell were the police not alerted? I don't know many towns in the UK that would have let that go on for 8 minutes, possibly longer if it has been edited etc.


Post #11 
The pedestrian crossing the road, seems typical in films


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

5star bellend! where are those plates from? GE?


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

Complete c**k both of them the prat doing it and there must be another suitable prat in the car doing the filming.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

woodys said:


> Complete c**k both of them the prat doing it and there must be another suitable prat in the car doing the filming.


And many others that watched


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Male hen !


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

bloody fool!


----------



## DaveA11en (Sep 17, 2012)

It can only be called Skill if hes doing it on a track otherwise he is a massive prat! Someone WILL get hurt if he carries on.


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

Quite funny that there is the M-series drifting sideways round corners while whoever is in the camera car is pulling away in front in a perfectly straight line. It’s probably a Reliant Robin.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

He's brilliant, best driver I've ever seen. I'm going to go out and recreate all of that on the ice now.




















Oh no wait, he's a dangerous bloody lunatic, going to cause a serious accident and he probably needs locking away. Absolutely no mechanical sympathy either, less so than Clarkson. Remind me to never go anywhere near Tbilisi.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Complete nobber, this bloke needs locking up. I don't care how good he is behind a wheel, he doesn't deserve to be there if he drives like that on public roads in a town center with pedestrians walking around.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

As Alan partridge would have said 
" ahhh what a C**K "


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Prat.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

As good as that is, he is a complete and utter tool for doing that in public roads - even more so in towns with public walking around!!! :doublesho

Fact he has his plates in full display on the video won't help his case much either, it's only a matter of time before he gets his licence ripped up and some time in jail or a heck of a fine.

Doesn't matter how much control he has of the car, he can't control other road users or members of public - should've taken it to the track.


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

martyp said:


> As good as that is, he is a complete and utter tool for doing that in public roads - even more so in towns with public walking around!!! :doublesho
> 
> Fact he has his plates in full display on the video won't help his case much either, it's only a matter of time before he gets his licence ripped up and some time in jail or a heck of a fine.
> 
> Doesn't matter how much control he has of the car, he can't control other road users or members of public - should've taken it to the track.


Agreed, On a track that would have got me saying Wow thats a good bit of drifting.

Think he is trying to imatate ken block but he gets permission, like the San Fransisco video *i think* when it was closed off for half a day.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Down right dangerous IMO.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

uruk hai said:


> Down right dangerous IMO.


I defo agree with you. What a prat.


----------



## Daffyplum (Mar 29, 2010)

What an absolute ****. No denying he can drive, but endangering others like that is bang out of order. Things like this really boil my ****. 
What if a pedestrian had stepped out or he'd clipped one of the other motors? He needs locking up!!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

a total


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

As Americans would say "A-hole"


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

Absolute knob jockey, someone should drag him out the car and beat him to death before he kills some innocent person minding their own business.


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Absolute pratt. No skill what so ever, anyone with any skill would know to tack it to a track and that it is kept off the public road. More by luck that he doesn't kill some innocent bystander.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

What a first class fud.


----------



## goonio (Jan 2, 2013)

****, plain and simple


----------



## Shared (Mar 9, 2009)

He's drifted off,

http://jalopnik.com/infamous-bmw-street-drifter-dies-in-crash-559957998

Ironically, he was a passenger on this occasion.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I wish I could say I was surprised !


----------



## Shared (Mar 9, 2009)

uruk hai said:


> I wish I could say I was surprised !


Yeah, always sad when a life comes to a premature end, but maybe in the long run the lives of some others may have just been extended, its a pity his skills couldn't have found a more suitable outlet.


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

More pictures here http://www.carscoops.com/2013/06/giorgi-tevzadze-last-drift-video-before.html?m=1

It was inevitable what happened, just when and how was unsure. He did have some talent if give him that, but how he expressed his talent and where took it to the extreme such that he put others in danger the way he drove on the public streets IMO.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Heroic


In complete control of that car. He's probably safer to be around than 99% of the other drivers on that video.


Best ****pit engine noise ever too lol


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Junior Bear said:


> Heroic
> 
> In complete control of that car. He's probably safer to be around than 99% of the other drivers on that video.
> 
> Best ****pit engine noise ever too lol


Agreed he knew what his car's capability was, but I can't help but think some unlucky sod could've been coming round a corner when his back end was sliding about.

Probably a good get away driver if you ever needed one.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I slide my car round many of the corners and roundabouts near me when I get the chance....... I don't mind being a prat though...

can't see it being worse than people eating/smoking/talking on the phone/shouting at kids etc etc etc that goes on, at least I'm concentrating on the road.

:thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

R.I.P great skill shame about endind ...


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Complete ****


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm guessing most of the folks on here could drive like that if they had no regard for their own safety or the lives of those around them (or the cost of tyres!). I'm not glad he's dead but I'm glad he's not on the road any more.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

PeteT said:


> I'm guessing most of the folks on here could drive like that if they had no regard for their own safety or the lives of those around them (or the cost of tyres!). I'm not glad he's dead but I'm glad he's not on the road any more.


I would like to see this ... I'm sure you never tried drifting ...

Cost of the tyres lol ...


----------

